# Java-Anfänger-Hilfe bei kleinem Programm



## Baldy (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!

 Ich bin neu hier und sehe dieses Forum als meine letzte Rettung an.
 Ich wurde gestern ins kalte Wasser geworfen, was Java angeht. 
 Mein Prof hat einfach mal losgelegt, aber eigentlich weiß keiner, was die einzelnen Befehle, die wir da eintippen so recht bedeuten.
 Ich hoffe, einer von Euch kann mir helfen:
 Wie kann ich in folgendem Programm den Wert der Diagonale und des Umfangs als Text ausgeben? Das bekomm ich einfach nicht hin.Mit Breite und Länge funktioniert das ja mit diesem set-Zeugs, aber die anderen beiden Werte sollen ja berechnet werden.
 Ich bin für jede Hilfe im Voraus dankbar

 Gruß

 Baldy
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 // Klasse Rechteck

 public class Rechteck extends Punkt {
   private double laenge;
   private double breite;


   public void setLaenge(double laengeWert) {
     laenge = laengeWert;
   }
   public double getLaenge() {
     return laenge;
   }

   public void setBreite(double breiteWert) {
     breite = breiteWert;
   }
   public double getBreite() {
     return breite;
   }

   public double berechneFlaeche() {
     double flaeche;
     flaeche = laenge * breite;
     return flaeche;
   }

   public double berechneUmfang() {
     double umfang;
     umfang = 2*laenge + 2*breite;
     return umfang;
   }

   public double berechneDiagonale() {
     double z;
     z = breite*breite + laenge*laenge;
     double diagonale = Math.sqrt(z);
     return diagonale; 
   }

   public static void main(String argumente[]) {
     Rechteck Rechteck1;
     Rechteck1 = new Rechteck();
     Rechteck1.setX(3.);
     Rechteck1.setY(8.);
     Rechteck1.setBreite(4.);
     Rechteck1.setLaenge(6.);
     System.out.println("Rechteck1 hat die Breite " + Rechteck1.getBreite() + " und die Laenge " + Rechteck1.getLaenge() + ".");

   }

 }
 ----------------------------------------------
 Das Ganze bezieht sich noch auf folgendes Programm, wobei ich da auch nicht so recht weiß, warum und wozu eigentlich:
 ------------------------------------------------
 // Klasse Punkt
 //
 // 
 public class Punkt {
   private double x;  // Attribute fuer die Koodinaten
   private double y;
   // Konstruktoren
   public Punkt()  {}
   public Punkt(double xWert, double yWert) {
     x = xWert; setY(yWert); 
   } 
   public Punkt(Punkt p)  {
     x = p.getX(); y = p.getY();
   } 
   // Methoden zum Setzen
   public void setX(double xWert)  {
     x = xWert;
   }
   public void setY(double yWert)  {
     y = yWert;
   }
   // Methoden zum Abfragen
   public double getX() {
     return x;
   }
   public double getY() {
     return y;
   }

 }


----------



## Vincentius (8. Oktober 2004)

Die Methoden, die die Diagonale und den Umfang berechnen, sind ja schon da. Jetzt musst Du die Werte einfach ausgeben:

```
System.out.println("Rechteck1 hat die Diagonale " + Rechteck1.berechneDiagonale() + " und den Umfang " + Rechteck1.berechneUmfang() + ".");
```


----------



## Baldy (9. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank!

 Jetzt habe ich auch mal verstanden, wie das so grob funktioniert und kann es auch ganz gut nachvollziehen.


----------

